

The next-gen of Cloud technologies [Mozilla WebFWD Startup Pitch] - ashcairo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YzEXWEIVds

======
RRRA
it sounds fun, but is this sell pitch overly insistant...

~~~
ashcairo
Not sure what you mean by that, but thanks for checking it out :D

